# Fender Bassman with Bandmaster Cab



## geckodog (Apr 9, 2007)

*1973 Yamaha SG*

A 1973 Yamaha SG-35.











http://www.yamaha.co.jp/product/guitar/eg/database/sg/02/sg-35.html


----------

